# WTF Mr. Plumber??



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> A joist hacked off midspan must terminate at a double joist header on both ends and double headers must be carried by continuous double joists from one bearing point to another, this is the only way to create a "hole" should your layout put a joist in the way of the commode. On old work like this? Having a professional plumber who can think on his feet and figure out how to reconfigure waste and supply with the least amount of demo is what you need. Good luck finding one


Double header yes, but the double trimmer is only required beyond 4ft I thought. I'll have to look that up - could be wrong. 

PS i always double in new work regardless :thumbsup: and yes that floor needs more work :blink:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

That one far floor joist is notched about 40%....

That makes maybe 3 good joist in that whole room.


----------



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

you do see that stuff alot on older houses when i remodeled my bath room i had to tear out the subfloor do to leaky toilet and plumbing and what a mess i had to cut and header off joist and reinforce others that had square notches cut out for drain pipes and what not as they said prevously you are better to tear out the old plumbing and redo it correctly. its amazing we dont have alot more collapsing ceilings than we do in this country just my 2cents


----------

